# Boxing and Bruce Lee: The Five Ways of Attack



## marques (Jun 17, 2015)

1. Single Direct Attack
2. Attack by Combination
3. Attack by Immobilization (pushing guard and opponent included)
4. Progressive Indirect Attack
5. Attack by Drawing

Quite long, but great video.


----------



## marques (Jul 3, 2015)

If you like, maybe you like it, too:

Youtube Channel of Lawrence Kenshin


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jul 3, 2015)

I liked his breakdown of a bout between an Olympic TKD and Muay Thai fighter.






A similar youtube source.

PaladinPress - YouTube


----------

